# looking for henry, walton, jasper or butts county



## biggdogg (Jan 29, 2009)

i'm looking for a family oriented club in jasper, henry, walton or butts counties. i have an 8 year old son that has been hunting with me for 3 years and desperately wants to get his first deer and my wife is also interested in giving hunting a try. i would also look at surrounding counties as well.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 12, 2009)

anybody??


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

anything in spalding, lamar, monroe? close to henry county?


----------



## Rocky Pines Hunt Club (Feb 19, 2009)

Left PM


----------



## BigYves (Feb 22, 2009)

Have 250 acres in twiggs county 13 miles outside of Macon. Has 40 acres in food plots 12 stands and hogs, turkey, and doves. Dues are 1000.00. No work days all food plots are maintained and deer feed thoughout the year. Have trailer with 8 bunks, tv, lights water, and restroom. Road system put in and great hunting. Lost three members due to economy. Good christian hunters no drinking. PM me if interested or post. If you need to call me 404-468-1123. Thanks God bless


----------



## MatthewP (Feb 23, 2009)

HENRY COUNTY HUNTING CLUB
ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS

1600+ acres with lake. Wild game includes: deer, duck, geese, turkey, rabbit and squirrel. Has camp area with power and water. Dues are $650 for the first year and $550 thereafter (not including campsite). Campsites available for $230 a year to cover power/water. Please respond for more details.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 1, 2009)

still looking


----------



## BigYves (Mar 3, 2009)

New 700 Acre Meriwether Club looking for new members. The property has not been pressured for the last 3 years. Campsite is available and all maintained food plots are included in dues. There will be 20 acres of corn planted by farmer and left standing for deer season. Dues will be 1000per member. This place is located near pine mountain. Please pm me or leave message here on thread and I will respond or call me at 404-468-1123.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 6, 2009)

still looking. due to economic conditions being what they are and my hours being cut back at work, i am looking to stay in the $500-700 range. i appreciate the offers though.


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Mar 9, 2009)

if you find anything let me know please.. I am also still looking


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 15, 2009)

still looking...


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 21, 2009)

still looking in henry, butts, spalding, fayette, newton, walton, rockdale, or jasper.


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 29, 2009)

*jones county club*

Pm sent


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2009)

How about Wilkes County?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=266531


----------

